# The pot sez "Whhheeeee!"



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I kinda thought this was a very haunter-esque, low tech, cheap but effective solution ....maybe this was a prototype for sending people over?
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41282726/ns/world_news-americas


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Rumor has it that large wooden rabbits are also tossed with catapults.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hahhahah, Roxy! I forgot about that one!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They should have hired one of the pumpkin chunker champs to help them design the catapult, so they could get some real distance.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When I read the title I had no idea what the hell this thread would be about... when I saw the story it referred to I LOL'd....

Here's the part I like:
_"Mexican authorities disrupted the operation, but the alleged smugglers fled the scene in a Humvee, leaving the catapult behind - along with 45 pounds of marijuana and an SUV."_

You know at least one of those cops was thinking "SCORE!!!!"


----------

